# The Blanket



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Pretty much my only fiber project for the summer. I had a bunch of handspun that never 'spoke' to me. So I decided to make it into a blanket rather than let it sit around and just be moth bait. Wove 4, 7 foot triangles. Wove them together and added 3 rows crochet.I do not like the colors,but Dh thinks it's pretty.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

70x70 before fulling.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that is amazing!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya, I know I should have put the triangles together with better color separation, but I had no rhyme or reason for pretty much anything on this thing,just mindlessly wanted to get it over with. 60x60 after fulling. Now I know how many triangle I'll need to make a real size blanket.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> that is amazing!


 Thank You! I'm amazed I finaly finished it!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I love it! It's gorgeous! And I think your colors are nice.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats nice 7th Swan!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

beautiful !!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

wait a minute...


let me think about this...


let me get this straight -


* you did all this on a tri-loom!??!?!!?* :shocked: 

I am such a doofus, I always thought the only thing you could get off a tri-loom was a shawl! 

You can put triangles together and come up with BLANKETS?!?!!??!!?!?!?!?!?!? :shocked:


SHUT UP!

:clap: :clap: :bow: :bow:

how cool is that!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, and it is adjustable so I have even made a pillow out of a small triangle just by folding it properly. One could also make a triangle and full it and cut it as fabric. Or felt it and cut it up and use the felt to make things such as the soles for inside boots. I usually just make 2 triangles for weaving together for sofa blankets(afgans). I have drawn up plans for a blanket using 8 tris, they would go in kind of a circle, That would be forsure big enough for a bed. I hardly have the patience for something like that tho.I think Spriggs has a pattern for a coat IIRC.
Ps, this blanket "fulled" into the thickness just slightly thicker than Your Wounderful New Hudson Bay Point Blankets.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

This is one I made of 2 tris. The Grey is Angora,Black is Icelandic, Hot Pink is Mohair ,light Pink is wool. About 6 years old.The warmest one I have made is made of Alpaca.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I love that one. Its all my favorite colors woven together!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think it made a nice plaid.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I haven't tried making two and sewing them together yet. They both look very nice.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

WIHH... you are soo funny! LOL

7thSwan, I love your blankets! They are beautiful!!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow- those are really nice! Icelandic, mohair and angora in one piece- how luxurious!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

this opens up a whole 'nuther black hole for me to fall down into!  I could use up a whole lot of handspun in one of these blankets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup,365 yards per large triangle and 160 yd. for 9 inch fringe on 2 sides. I fogot to mention the ponchos I've made too:bowtie:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

7th, did you make your own triangle loom?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Pearl B said:


> 7th, did you make your own triangle loom?


No, it's a Carol Leigh Spriggs (sp). It would be easy to make one,with the proper tools.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you 7th Swan,
I thought I saw instructions on the net to make one.


----------

